# Chondral lesion of the Glenoid-Shoulder



## joanne71178 (May 1, 2013)

Is 733.90 the correct diagnosis for Chondral lesion of the Glenoid-Shoulder?  Also, this is a Workers Comp OP note;  is it appropriate to use a 7xx.00 code w/ and E injury code?

Thanks in advance!


----------

